# Canon's Q3 Financial Report: A Few Camera-Specific Quotes



## KrisK (Oct 25, 2013)

I was curious to see what Canon’s third-quarter earnings release said regarding cameras, which constitute a single product line, among many. A few highlights:

------DSLRs
“Within the Imaging System Business Unit, sales of the EOS 5D Mark III, 6D and 70D advanced-amateur-model interchangeable-lens digital cameras continued to grow. Furthermore, especially in Japan, the new entry-level EOS Digital Rebel SL1/T5i cameras proved popular, further contributing to sales and helping the company to maintain its top share of the global market.” “…efforts to increase and maintain market share through the introduction of new interchangeable-lens digital camera and inkjet printer products featuring advanced technologies, led to an increase in third-quarter net sales of 14.2% to ¥913.1 billion (U.S.$9,318 million) from the year-ago period…”

-----Compact Cameras:
“Within the digital compact camera, the market is projected to continue shrinking, mainly among low-end models, due to the popularity of smartphones.” “…although total sales volume declined due to the market slowdown and the increasing popularity of smartphones, sales volume increased from the previous year for such high added-value products as the PowerShot SX50 HS and SX510 HS, each equipped with a high-magnification zoom lens that exceeds the capabilities of lenses offered by smartphones.” 

So, Canon’s focus on the higher end is paying off, and nothing here telegraphs a perceived need to change that approach. They also seem pleased with the low bar they’ve set for themselves in terms of innovation. (I say that as someone who’d hoped the 70D would lessen my leanings toward the GH3 / BMPCC. Although I AM still bouncing a 6D around in my B&H cart….)


----------

